
Microsoft takes Silverlight beyond Windows - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Microsoft+takes+Silverlight+beyond+Windows/2100-1012_3-6180322.html?tag=nefd.top
======
BrandonM
"The outstanding question is whether Microsoft plans to offer Silverlight
support for Linux."

Yay... another potential headache for Linux users. Flash, WMV videos, and Java
applets are bad enough, but there are at least solutions out there for those.
I can't imagine Microsoft trying too hard to get this working in Linux, and it
appears that websites like MLB.com already plan on using it.

I also didn't see any mention of supporting Firefox, so the problem may be
bigger than just Linux users.

------
willarson
If they are intent on supporting OS X, it seems quite likely that support for
Linux will be technically feasible. Originally I was really bewildered by the
MS decision to mimic Flash, but they really have done a pretty decent job with
the .NET framework. Maybe the competition between Flash and Silverlight
(which, btw, is a great name) will force one of them to opensource...

